# Bushnell trophy xlt binoculars



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought a pair of these binos, they are the bonel collector 10x42s. For the price they are excellent binos, the have good glass and are great in low light, I would recomend them to anyone looking for a nice pair of affordable binos.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HTX4-----I like mine good buy----SB*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What do they run ?

Have you field tested them ?

My standards are if you can use them while running in a boat or in a truck that is moving...they are not too bad.


----------

